# any guides for gassing rats



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

not sure if il get any replys but might aswel try....is there anyone in hertfordshire that could show me how they gas their rats first hand e.g if i could come over and see first hand how it works with gas levels etc?
id really appreciate it as im hoping to start one for rats soon 
thanks stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

theres a beer .... or a wine in it for you hehe
stu


----------



## Danny Action1 (Apr 30, 2009)

All i do is put my rats in a tub and then slowly turn the gass on then just watch that they are not choking on the gas and they should go asleep and then leave the gas running for 2 mins to make sure they dont wake up and job done


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Watch a couple of the vids on youtube about co2 chambers, it will show you what to expect. But pretty much put rat in tub turn gas on slowly to start with so they dont panic, wait for gas to make them go to sleep, leave gas on for a little longer if your unsure they have stopped breathing and your done.


----------



## Majestic Morphs (Apr 8, 2008)

We are in Essex not sure if it will help watching us due to the amounts we kull at a time.....


----------

